# Reel feisty



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

He's in town and meeting up with him and Carol this evening at the Oar House about 6 for any of you long timers that might be interested.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Heard rumor of his arrival. See yall there around 6. :thumbup:


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

I've texted with several and may have a decent crowd show


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Tell James I said hello!


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

headed that way in about a half and hour, hope to see several


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Waiting at bar now.


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

Wish I saw this earlier. Tell James and the rest of the old Sam's crowd I said hello.

Spencer


----------

